# Please comment on this door for a large acrylic vivarium



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm considering building 48x24x48 inch vivarium out of 1/2 acrylic. 

My idea for a door is to have a single sheet of acrylic that slides in runners, also made of acrylic. 

I would like to make it one single sheet so there's no seam in the middle of the view.

Questions:

1. If it's in a 1/2" channel, should the acrylic for the door itself be 3/8 or 1/2? I'm thinking 1/2 would be too snug.

2. Is a single sheet a good idea? I'm not sure how heavy the sheet is.

3. One problem I forsee is that the 3/8 acrylic could bow a bit and create a gap on either edge. I could reinforce the door to prevent that I think...

Here's a picture:


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

If the door was the same width as the spacers used to make the channel it would not move at all. I would go with the 3/8" acrylic for the door and if it isnt snug enough for you, get 1/16" pieces and glue them to the door or channels.

rob


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Acrylic is going to warp - not good for a door! I see you've figured this out.

Why don't you use acrylic everywhere *but* the door? Use glass on the door? I suppose weight might be an issue in that case - but likely no more of an issue than acrylic warping.

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Suppose 3/8" acrylic in the configuration pictured below. Its braced on either end; by going into a channel on one end, and having an L support on the other...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The person you need to talk with is Paul at FCA.

s


DanConnor said:


> Suppose 3/8" acrylic in the configuration pictured below. Its braced on either end; by going into a channel on one end, and having an L support on the other...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Would that be Paul from the Federation of Canadian Archers, or Paul from the Farm Credit Association?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Paul from First Class Aquatics lol.

Luke


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Y'know - like the blue ad in the DB Forum Sponsors?!?

Paul is a good guy - a bit busy but I'm sure he'll help you if he can.

s


Darks!de said:


> Paul from First Class Aquatics lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Got it! :wink: 

I'll check it out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Dan,
I used 1/4 aycrilic on the door for my viv, like you, I didn't want any seam in the field of vision. The door is 48" by 48" and folds down.
I framed the top and bottom with pieces of 2by2 with a 1/4" gap cut through the center. The piece came warped so I placed the bow facing out, it came in flush and has since stopped warping. So it worked out good, except for how easily it scratches when cleaning, even when following the manufacturers cleaning instructions. For that reason I would never use aycrilic again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds interesting- do you have any pics of that configuration?

I guess you could eventually replace the door if it got too scratched; but what exactly is scratching it? Cleaning it off with a rag or something should cause problems...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Dan,
I don't have any pics that show how it works. I can ask my girlfriend to bring her digi cam over and I'll take them if your interested. I do have is some full tank shots that show the overall look. The measurements are smaller than I originally posted (working midnights and having delusions of grandure I guess) its 38" tall and 28" wide.
I used a piano hinge on the bottom piece of 2 by 2 that mounts to a piece of plywood that the tank sits on. I had to build the stand high to allow room for it to swing fully down without touching the floor. I also built the stand to recess under the tank 3" to allow for the hinge and 2 by 2 clearance when fully open. I put the plexi into the 1/4 gap and predrill through wood and plexi on the inward side of the 2 by2 frame, so screw where not visiable. I used silicone in the gap, it doesn't adhere well for water tightness but stops the plexi from banging around in its gap. 
I've heard of scratch resistant acyrilic, I imagine its quite expensive though. I also found safety film on the net somewhere, a DIY product thats invisiable when applied and will stop the scratching. I use my central vac hovering above the aycrilic to pull off any dust or debris, soft rags and I don't use any ammonia based cleaners ( not condusive with darts anyways) and its still getting scratches.
Hope this helps, I'll get some pics to make sense of my babbling.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, nice job! Looks great.

You want cell-cast acrylic as opposed to extruded- do you know which you used for that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

I used extruded, thinking that I could get around scratching if I was careful. I am in the process of being corrected :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

After further pondering I think I'll just leave off the front door altogether. 24x48x48 inches is pretty big; I think I can just put hinged doors on the sides and leave the front clean. Hopefully that will provide easy enough access...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

After coniderable more pondering, I decided to stick with that. I could make a hinged door around 20x30 inches on each side. That won't be as convenient as having the front come right off, but I think the trade off for a clean unblemished sheet on the front is a fair one.

My next thought. Being in an "aquarium" state-of-mind, I assumed I would have the top openable too. But really I guess there is no reason for any opening other than a ventilation strip across the front.


----------

